

A Blogging Tool That Lets You Own What You Post on Facebook - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/known/?mbid=social_fb

======
walterbell
> _"... the school buys every student their own internet domain name. The
> school even became an official reseller of domain names in order to
> facilitate the process._"

The next step is to improve discovery of these indie sites:

    
    
      indie search engine based on Common Crawl
      cross-linked webrings/blogrolls
      ad-hoc directories (e.g. awesome-* lists on github)
      integration with social bookmarking

